# ماجستير الهندسة من جامعة اسكندرية معترف به فى امريكا



## مهندس بلاست (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وانتم بخير
انا حاصل على بكالوريوسة هندسة ميكانيكية من جامعة الاسكندرية وحاليا بسعى للحصول علي درجة الماجستير فى الهندسة 
وسوالى هو هل شهادتى سواء البكالوريوس او الماجستير يعترف بهم فى امريكا ام اننى سوف احتاج الى عمل معادلة او ما شابه للعمل داخل امريكا كمهندس
شكرا على وقتكم واهتمامكم


----------



## aymankhedr (11 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعا يابشمهندس غير معترف بها كليا ولكن سيتم عمل معادله تقريبا لمدة 8 شهور بتدرس فيها كل الكورسات اللي انت مادرستهاش وبكده تبقي مهندس امريكاني ومعترف بيك داخل السوق الامريكي


----------

